# Is there a resource for finding published scores?



## SandChannel (May 10, 2022)

Sometimes, I want to study a score and have a difficult time finding out if it has been published. At the moment, I have been really into *The Shape Of Water* and I have found a piano reduction, but not the actual score. Is there a site or a search engine that one can use to see what has been published? Take Conan for example. I was lucky enough to discover Chris Siddall's work through this site, but if you do a Google search for the Conan score, it doesn't really come up unless you start going deep into the results. Thanks.


----------



## ed buller (May 10, 2022)

other than some very simple piano reductions and orchestral arrangements of JW at HAL LEONARD
the only sources ( legitimate and legal ) of Film Scores are

OMNI
CHRIS SIDDAL
AND
NEUMATION

Best

e


----------



## Rob (May 10, 2022)

you may find something on Musescore site


----------



## Zanshin (May 10, 2022)

Not film scores, but the Dover orchestral scores are cheap and fantastic 






Orchestral Scores | Orchestral Music | Musical Score


<P>Strike up the band with Dover's low-priced editions of the best orchestral music ever made. You'll discover important orchestral scores by Alexander Borodin, Peter Ilyitch Tchaikovsky, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Maurice Ravel, Richard Strauss, Georges Bizet, Ludwig van Beethoven, Nikolay...




store.doverpublications.com





and






Opera Scores | Choral Scores


<P>Raise your voice with Dover's marvelous selection of opera scores! We publish the lowest priced editions available of classic works by Giuseppe Verdi (Requiem, Aida, Rigoletto, Traviata), W. S. Gilbert and A. S. Sullivan (H.M.S. Pinafore, Mikado, The Pirates of Penzance), Giacomo Puccini (La...




store.doverpublications.com





Amazon has them too.


----------



## SandChannel (May 10, 2022)

ed buller said:


> other than some very simple piano reductions and orchestral arrangements of JW at HAL LEONARD
> the only sources ( legitimate and legal ) of Film Scores are
> 
> OMNI
> ...


That's what I needed to know. I have been searching those sites and I was wondering if that that was exhaustive enough and it appears so. Thanks!


----------



## Gil (May 10, 2022)

Hello,
Also:
- John Williams Signature series
- Some https://www.amazon.com/s?k=joe+hisaishi&rh=n%3A283155%2Cn%3A1822&dc&crid=12107BKA4JKPV&qid=1652202163&rnid=2941120011&sprefix=joe+hisaishi%2Caps%2C148&ref=sr_nr_n_10 (Joe Hisaishi full scores)
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Markrs (May 10, 2022)

Gil said:


> Some https://www.amazon.com/s?k=joe+hisaishi&rh=n%3A283155%2Cn%3A1822&dc&crid=12107BKA4JKPV&qid=1652202163&rnid=2941120011&sprefix=joe+hisaishi%2Caps%2C148&ref=sr_nr_n_10 (Joe Hisaishi full scores)


These aren't full scores but Orchestral suites of the films, composed by Joe Hisaishi. The are excellent value as they can be found a pretty low prices.
The ones I have:

Howl's Moving Castle
My Neighbor Totoro
Spirited Away Suite
Kiki's Delivery Service
There is also a strange one. It is 9 Hisaishi songs played by the London Symphony Orchestra. You would think this is just the CD, but they actually released the full score of that performance.









Melodyphony By Joe Hisaishi - Softcover Sheet Music For Orchestra - Buy Print Music HL.49018472 | Sheet Music Plus







www.sheetmusicplus.com


----------

